# Anyone know what this is?



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks like a variety of Smartweed.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

looks like beauty berry to me ..


----------



## Bogey (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree with ticndig that it looks like Beauty Berry.


----------

